# How do YOU run YOUR DTG business?



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys!

I'm on the fence at the moment whether to rent shop space or run my DTG out of my home.

I'm wondering what business models you guys have chosen and why you made the decision you did?

Is it possible to make a profit and work out of your home, or is the draw of traffic out in front of a shop space too enticing to pass up?

Let's talk about it!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike,

The location you choose will depend on what you are trying to accomplish. 

We run our T-jet Blazer Pro out of the house but all of our orders come from the internet so we don't need a store front. The room we use is only 22ft X 12ft and it works fine.

So if you plan on going to your customers, and getting business from word of mouth the home will be fine.

If you start a store front with no business already lined up, make sure you have the capital to stay going until you get a steady business built up.

I would recommend start as cheap as possible and expand as needed instead of starting bigger and hoping the business will catch up to capacity.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

abmcdan said:


> Mike,
> 
> The location you choose will depend on what you are trying to accomplish.
> 
> ...


Cool! How are you running your online shop? Contract Printing, Original Designs?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

We paid a few different artists to create our own designs for our line of t-shirts.

We are also just starting to do some contract printing work.


----------



## mixelplik (Jul 21, 2008)

abmcdan said:


> We paid a few different artists to create our own designs for our line of t-shirts.
> 
> We are also just starting to do some contract printing work.


 
Do you have any advice for me?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike,

I'm not sure what you are looking for? Are you thinking these printers are neat and you just want to start a business or do you have something in mind?

I got into this because I was doing motorcycle event related websites and t-shirts are another way to make money on the websites. 

My advice would be to go through the process of writing a business plan so you can clearly see what you are trying to do and then decide how to do it best. I have seen a few DTG printers being sold cheap because people rushed into the shirt business and then have no idea how to get sales.

You can do many things with these printers; contract work, custom 1 off shirts, sports uniforms, custom clothing lines ...


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

Why don't you start at home and then move to a store after? Why put it all on yourself at the start?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Mike I also run my machine out of my home. I do alot of internet business and I also do alot of contract printing. more contract printing then my web sales. Its really important to have business to support your machine or have extra cash to support it until you do  I would contact your local screen printers and embroidery business's and see if they are interested in networking with you as far as referral service, such as you refer large orders to them and they refer smaller orders to you. I will usually refer anything over 150 on darks but will print most light color orders (cause there really easy  ). Also contact your local churches and schools to see if they are interested. You can also find out what kinds of festivals are in your area that you can sell your items. I make a fair amount of money from these resources. Its really important to know where you are going to get your business from before jumping in. I agree Dan that alot of poeple jump in with out being prepared and end up selling their machines because the business wasnt knocking down their doors  A business plan is a good idea to start. They really are great machines if you know how to put them to work for you.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

It all depends on money,
But from a customer/business stand point, If you plan on meeting any clients, schools, businesses, etc, they dont want to meet you in your kitchen! lol
You need a professional place to go(your store, office, showroom) and have customers come in and see your professional.Sometimes they like to see production etc.
The better and more professional you look, the easier it is to make a sale, and to get a good price.

Just my .02
It comes down to what you want to spend, and take a risk with the business.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont have any issues with my business being in my home  I have customers that come to my home all the time and I have a designated room for my business, so even though I work from home, it is still a professional setting they come to see me in. In fact the way my house is set up, most people have never seen the rest of my house  because the entrance into my work area is a straight shot from my entrance.

I have never had any issue what so ever with getting customers working this way. I think as long as you present yourself in a professional matter people do not have an issue. There are many home business's now due to the cost of having a store front and my city has no problem licensing to work this way. It doesnt make you less professional working from home, my customers love the products I produce for them and I dont think they are really worried about whether it is made in my home or a shop, as long as the quality is there.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We work out of our home. We started with a very small screen printing set up. Then we sold that and got a Flexi-jet. We also added a line of promotional products that we contract out to others for additional sales potential.

After discussing it with our insurance agent, and understanding the liabilities involved, we decided not to have clients come to our home. When necessary we meet elsewhere and we deliver our local orders.

Advice- make sure you are prepared to add an electrical line to your print room for at least the heat press. This will save you some blown breakers. Make sure the room you select can be humidity controlled, heated and cooled and kept clean- a garage may not work in most climates. Carpet encourages static- a carpet free room is better. Decide whether you want your home phone to be your business phone also. Calculate storage of inventory and supplies into your space needs. To work out of your home you need to be a self starter. It is still work. Plan time into every day for maintenance and upkeep.

We are adjusting our business model as needed- for example when a HUGE shop opened in our small town that offers inexpensive printing options, we turned more of our business toward fulfillment printing. When printing opportunties slow down we rely more on our promotional products sales. Because we work from home we can diversify without spending an arm and a leg on facility.

But just buying a machine is no guarantee of success. The business plan- working that plan- and adjusting that plan as needed is the way to make money. If you are in doubt- you can start selling using a contract service to print your shirts initially- and add the printer later.

Schools- if you select a few clubs in which you have interest- let's say chess club- and donate shirts to that club with your logo and contact info on the sleeve- you will endear yourself to that school and be helping a few kids out at the same time. Donations trigger orders, so everybody wins.


----------

